
My Reveal - radmuzom
https://www.ivymclemore.com/blog
======
ksaj
I worked a short stint at a quantum computing startup where the founder
claimed _he_ was the real Satoshi, and got mad when I suggested that maybe it
was actually someone else.

There will be a few more Satoshis before we finally reach the end of this.

------
VectorLock
Yup, Part II & Part III posted "Woops I lost the Satoshi wallet" and more
numerology.. Color me unconvinced.

------
VectorLock
No mention of making any transactions with the Satoshi wallet.

